# Hướng dẫn :cách kiếm tiền online dễ nhất, nhanh nhất, mới nhất năm 2014



## iris anh (18 Tháng hai 2014)

Chào các bạn, cũng đã lâu rồi thị trường quảng cáo tại Việt Nam chưa có hình thức nào nổi bật giúp mọi người có thêm doanh thu khủng. Google Adsense thì vẫn liên tục khóa tài khoản người dùng VN 

Tôi xin giới thiệu đến các bạn 1 hình thức kinh doanh không mới nhưng chắc nhiều bạn vẫn chưa biết : Kiếm tiền từ WAP và SMS 

Ở VN hiện nay có rất nhiều cty làm dịch vụ này như : kichhoat, VDA, mwork, xacnhan ... Nhưng đang nổi trội nhất là http://taikhoan.net . Vì trang web này thanh toán cực nhanh, chỉ cần trong tài khoản có đủ 100k là có thể rút ngay trong ngày ... trong khi các đơn vị khác giam tiền đến 2 tháng mới trả.

Sau khi đã thử trải nghiệm ở các web kiếm tiền từ SMS, tôi quyết định chọn taikhoan.net , không phải vì ứng dụng bên đây tốt nhất, mà là vì họ thanh toán nhanh & hỗ trợ nhiệt tình nhất. Các đơn vị khác cũng tốt nhưng khâu thanh toán chậm nên không phải là sự lựa chọn của tôi. 

Nào ... các bạn mới, chúng ta hãy lướt sơ qua 1 vòng nhé. Sau khi đăng ký tài khoản tại taikhoan.netcác bạn sẽ thấy các sản phẩm ben taikhoan.net






Đầu tiên, cũng là cách dễ nhất . Tôi chọn kinh doanh ứng dụng Bikini . Tôi sẽ bấm vào, và taikhoan.net cung cấp 1 đoạn mã, tôi chỉ việc Paste vào trong wapsite của tôi. Thế là xong.

Khách truy cập khi tải ứng dụng Bikini về điện thoại, họ chấp nhận mất tiền để được coi hình thì ngay lập tức, trong tải khoản của tôi tại taikhoan.net sẽ có 4000đ. Mức thu nhập tùy vào lượng truy cập của web bạn ít hay nhiều . Với wap của tôi online 1 ngày khoảng 2000 người ( traffic mobile ) thì tôi vẫn kiếm được từ 400k - 600k / ngày.






Đối với các bạn webmaster , website của các bạn chưa hỗ trợ giao diện trên mobile thì chúng ta cũng vẫn có cách kiếm khác.

Khi bấm vào ứng dụng Bikini, kéo xuống dưới cùng sẽ thấy






Khi bấm vào, bạn chỉ việc copy code và Paste vào website của bạn. Thế là xong, các traffic từ mobile đến sẽ chuyển đến ứng dụng bikini, Còn traffic web thì vẫn coi như bình thường, rất tiện phải không nào.

*Còn với 1 ứng dụng tổng đài tự động thì cách này hiệu quả cho các bạn đang xài Paid to Upload*

Bạn vào phần tổng đài tự động để tạo 1 cú pháp nhắn tin lên tổng đài. Khi user họ nhắn lên đó, tổng đài sẽ trả password về điện thoại của user ( password đó dùng giải nén file mà bạn upload)


VD: file phimhd.mp4 -> Nén file (zip có đặt password) +kèm theo 1 file text có nội dung là : Ban hay soan tin nhan " MUA 40 gui 7744 " de lay password .

Như vậy 1 lần user nhắn tin lên, bạn có 4000đ trong taikhoan. Tùy vào nơi bạn q/c cũng như nguồn upload của bạn có tốt hay ko, như mình chỉ up có 2-3 phim, sau đó đi share lên các forum đông user thì cũng được kha khá






Sau đó tại giao diện trang này. Bạn nhập nội dung cần trả về. Chọn đầu số nào cũng được, ở đây mình chọn 7744 để lấy mức tiền cao nhất.






Kết quả nó sẽ hiện là






*Tiếp tục: Các bạn có thể sử dụng dịch vụ Wapcharg của taikhoan.net

Wapcharg là 1 hình thức kiếm tiền tương tự SMS, nhưng khách hàng không phải chủ động nhắn tin lên tổng đài. Họ chỉ cần Click vào link do bạn tạo ra. Sau đó hệ thống sẽ tự nhận diện nhà mạng và thu tiền giúp bạn. Hình thức này cũng đang rất HOT, và chỉ có số ít nhà cung cấp dịch vụ này.






Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều tính năng phong phú để cho bạn có 1 nguồn thu nhập đáng kể.

Các bạn có thể đăng ký tại URL này taikhoan.net
Chúc các bạn kiếm thật nhiều tiền ...*


----------



## badboy.ngotngao (25 Tháng mười 2014)

nói chung là khó quá cho 1 sv :v


----------



## mydang1228 (25 Tháng chín 2015)

chà chà,có vẻ hiểu,ngu ngu ngu ngu ngu người :3


----------



## kevins (10 Tháng mười 2015)

có bác nào được nhận tiền chưa nhỉ


----------



## mydang1228 (10 Tháng mười 2015)

có hỉu gì âu,nhìn ảo vãi :3


----------



## Ninalee (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hix ko làm đc


----------



## thienthandangyeu (3 Tháng bảy 2018)

sao đọc khó hiểu quá à


----------

